# Cntr? that may lead to all sys change



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Tried repeatedly to make this a POLL question chked the box for it & all, but alas :dontknow: . So here are the speakers that would have been in the POLL, ya'll can just comment as you will. Thanks
Klipsch RC52
Klipsch RC62
KEF IQ6C
HSU HC-1 MK2
SVS SCS-01
Ascend CMT-340 SE CENTER
Other

Ok all here is the ? that I'm sure has been exhausted previously, but this is my specific direction of need so we’re kinda gonna do it again, hope you don’t mind.

Recently being permanently disabled & unable to drive, going & chking out/listening for myself is almost all but out of the question hence why I’m asking for everyone's help, so a big thank you all in advance!! 

I’m looking for a cntr speaker that will be driven by a Den888. Budget is as far under $300 or so quality can be had. This may well begin a complete spkr sys overhaul the accountant doesn’t know the extent of yet & since I’m already road hard (5 yr's of family entertainment budget gone in 30 days, 2.5 agreed to, lol) might as well put me up wet, lol.

No need to get into what is already in place because it makes my little girl say “WOW cool daddy” or “oh yeah baby” per Star Wars III pod race (she’s very young, very spirited, that’s all we watch of it for now & its enough) & hey what more do you need in life. Obviously future direction & cost of that future is important. My use of a cntr was limited to film 5.1 prior to the new D888 because 5.1 never sounded good for anything other than movies & still may not be. I’m looking forward to the 888 w/ a 50” Sam plas, PS3 all HDMI delivery possibly changing the “music” side of things. Almost finish, stay w/ me please, lol. Sys usage is 65-35 music, but regardless most occasions are at “COMPLETE saturation” levels, “calms all the voices”, lol.

When responding I would like to hear how important warranty is as well, but that isn’t part of the “poll question” so please add it to comments left. If you’re still w/ me I think that covers it. I will try to respond if you have any ?’s that you think are pertinent to a purchasing decision. That will be all for now. Carry on as you were & THANK YOU ALL for your time.


----------



## Natas (Nov 22, 2008)

You need to get the center that matches your existing speakers timbre. If you post up what speakers you are running now you'll get better recommendations. It's really hard to recommend a speaker without seeing the rest of the system.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

wowable said:


> I’m looking for a cntr speaker that will be driven by a Den888. Budget is as far under $300 or so quality can be had.
> 
> This may well begin a complete spkr sys overhaul the accountant doesn’t know the extent of yet ...


Natas is right, you need to timbre match the L + R to center speaker, if they don't match probably you won't like the sound :yes:.

You mentioned that this purchase (center speaker) may begin a system overhaul ...so here's my suggestion: Start with a new pair of front speakers and then add the center chanel. :yes:.

I don't know what you're using now (it will be a good idea to post brand and model), but, if you get a pair of front speakers ant the center that you have don't match ...just phantom the center from front speakers; the surrounds don't have to match the other speakers, but it will be a good idea to match them when you upgrade ...Does it make sense??? :huh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I sincerely appreciate all of your input so far & the direction your trying to go w/ your advice. For the record the sys currently is a pair of AT15’s (rebuilt) & a pair of 802’s from about 20 yr’s ago & a 6yr old DefTech ProCinema Pro Sub100 (this would be what we would call mixmatchhogepoge, LOL).

The cntr is all that will be added as I may never change anything beyond the addition of a cntr & at this rate maybe not even a cntr. So anyone who has an opinion about any of the cntr’s I’ve listed or any other quality cntr that I may have missed in this price range would be greatly appreciated. I as all of us have limitations, mine have recently become much more substantial & as such these cntr’s are what I’m considering. I know what I have now already doesn’t match & I’m ok w/ that, have been for 20 yr’s now. Is it my ideal scenario no of course not, but as w/ the rest of life, it is what it is.

Since I can’t just go & “audition” speakers anymore I’m asking anyone who has these cntr’s or has heard them to comment if they would like.

I don’t mean to sound brash or unappreciative; honestly not at all it is simply my desire to hear ya’ll comment on the specific nature of the question. If not then that’s ok as well, but at least I tried & that’s always better than not. Thank again to all of you. :T


----------

